
Soviet 3D printing is coming: serial numbers of printed objects - zoobab
https://www.nextinpact.com/news/107894-impression-3d-au-ministere-culture-charte-pour-tracer-lensemble-reproductions.htm
======
stunt
This is a French article behind a paywall!

The idea is to enforce intellectual property rights by pleading a serial
number on each reproduction and giving “3D art trust” label to it.

------
i_am_proteus
This article is in French and is behind a paywall.

